# How to Pre-Germinate Vegetable Seeds



## Dave4 (Sep 16, 2011)

Great post. That self doubt sounds like me.
Once the seeds gave sprouted is there a correct way to sow the seeds--sprout up or down?
Also do you still need to sow the seeds at the depth specified on the packet or is this not necessary if they have already germinated?


----------



## Marina (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi, thank you for this article! I was doing exactly same thing with my "difficult" seeds, but instead of the plastic bag I just kept them on a little ceramic plate. It had worked well so far, but the I like the idea with the bag better. I'm ready to try that with my lettuce seeds that are reluctant to germinate.


----------

